# How do you sign into Sony Crackle ?



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

I go to the app and all it has is a flashing few lines and no way by remote to get to the sign in button


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Your answer probably is no one on here has crackle. Bumping a thread in 4 hours isn’t going to change the response


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

compnurd said:


> Your answer probably is no one on here has crackle. Bumping a thread in 4 hours isn't going to change the response


pretty lousy no one here has one of the top free AVOD sites


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CMH said:


> pretty lousy no one here has one of the top free AVOD sites


Dont think so at all


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

compnurd said:


> Dont think so at all


yeah it is lousy - has some funny older movies


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CMH said:


> yeah it is lousy - has some funny older movies


Good for you.. But you getting pissy about the fact that maybe the 20-40 people on here who bought this device dont have crackle isnt going to change anything... This forum is built around Tivo users.. Not people who do a ton of streaming from 6500 different sources


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

compnurd said:


> Good for you.. But you getting pissy about the fact that maybe the 20-40 people on here who bought this device dont have crackle isnt going to change anything... This forum is built around Tivo users.. Not people who do a ton of streaming from 6500 different sources


not getting pissy - stop falsely accusing me of something - Sony Crackle is a major AVOD service SO NOT ONE OF THE MINOR ONES YOU FALSELY ACCUSE THE SERVICE OF BEING


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm not seeing anyone in the thread say crackle is a minor service, but I've never heard of it until today. And NO NEED TO SHOUT!!!!


----------



## Rikki_Rocket (May 6, 2020)

Crackle helped Jerry Seinfeld launch his web series “Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee” and aired the the first couple of seasons before NetFlix took it (and the rest of the streaming world) over.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

On my other devices I use Crackle, TubiTV, PlutoTV and more a lot of nice free content. There seems to be an issue with the AndroidTV versions. If you look close near the top middle, it has an error message "behind" the screen.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

For now you might need to just use Plex to watch Crackle content.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Came here to ask the same thing.


----------

